# Ascaso or Iberital



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi.

I know there are lots of threads on this forum regarding which grinder to buy but I've had a look back through the history and I can't find a specific answer to my problem so here goes.

I've currently got a Zass hand grinder which grinds very well but I've got a couple of issues with it.

The first is that it keeps moving it's grind settings of it's own accord, not a major issue but annoying all the same.The second is that although initially I enjoyed grinding my own beans I now find it a bit tiresome.I guess the novelty has just worn off so I was looking at buying one of the less expensive burr grinders that are on the market.

I've got an Ascaso steel machine so was thinking of getting the steel grinder to match but can't find any unbiased reviews.It's a little out of my price range at 170 pounds but if you guys think it's the best grinder around at the price I'll stretch my budget and not tell the missus how much it cost, ha.

The other grinder I've been looking at is the Iberital mc2 which is a little cheaper from happy donkey but seems to have lots of possitive unbiased reviews. Is this just as good or is the old saying you get what you pay for true when it comes to grinders?

Thirdly if there is a massive difference between these and a vario would I be better off waiting until I can afford one of those?

I don't need a grinder that will jump between course and fine settings as I will still keep the Zass for press pot and noise isn't a massive issue either as I can use the zass late at night as well.

I don't drink a great deal of espresso at the moment but do make a lot of espresso based drinks like flat whites.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give

Kieran


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm about to drop a bomb shell here....... It's the same grinder, made by the same people with a different badge, plastic trim and paint job. Some have a timer control some don't. Whether they have the same blades I don't know. O have an ascaso (with the old innova badge) and I've been happy with it. The meterials seem better too. On the ascaso it's a cast alloy where as the iberital is thin metal sheet.

The dosers for both machines are very rudimentary and unlike those of a commercial grinder. They are clunky and clicky so in my opinion a doserless one is the way to go.

Hope that helps!

Lee

p.s. I always find the timed doser a waste of time as a course grind will grind quicker and therefore dose higher in the set time than a finer grind so dosing by eye is much better!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I posted some Ascaso impressions in the Which Grinder thread. No experience with the other one.

As for the Zass, my grinding technique is to hold it so a finger stays against the adjustment knob to keep it from moving. Otherwise, yes, consistent grinding is a problem. (And I made a marking on the knob so I know what my setting is to begin with.)


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Option C: Pick up a good used grinder on ebay from one of the usual manufacturers(compak, mazzer, macap) like:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/COMMERCIAL-COFFEE-GRINDER_W0QQitemZ120550900982QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_BOI_Restaurant_RL?hash=item1c1164c4f6

Give it a proper cleaning by disassembling and cleaning with a brush and possibly changing burrs if need be.

Note one thing, from my small experience, compaks are built to a better standard than the iberital or ascaso and provide a superior grind, however, mazzer imo by far has the best build quality, can produce superior results in the cup and look gorgeous.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Mazzers are real work horses and do a superb job. They're micrometrical (which i think they invented?) look good and produce a outstanding quality grind. Mechanically they are really simple and aside from the motor hae very few moving parts unlike cunils etc.

You could get a used mazzer min. For £100 easy. Put new burrs on it for about £20 and you'll have one of the best grinders out there. Quiet too. Is the compak the same as the Brasilia branded grinders? Pretty sire they are.

Lee


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

LeeWardle said:


> Is the compak the same as the Brasilia branded grinders? Pretty sire they are.
> 
> Lee


Hmm, they are similar, not sure whether they're the same. I just loved the simple, well thought out design and how solid the mazzer mini I had was, much more solid than my big compak k10.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Totally agree. We run 3 Mazzer Super jolly timer's at work and they are so good. I like the factthat even the dosing chamber parts are solid. So often to cut costs the doser is made from plastic. All the mazzers have the cast alloy star and stainless dose plate. The only thing that Ever goes is the return spring.

The mini is just as solid, and so so quick too. I've worked with most makes of commercial grinder both as barista and engineer and the Mazzers are by far the best. No clumping either.

Lee


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Although I am happy with my Mahlkonig Vario, I am always looking on eBay for that "bargain" as a back-up/alternative. The one highlighted by Rising Power looks a bit battered to me and the photo is round the wrong way so I found myself turning my laptop on its side. Not sure about that one ...... the search continues.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Although I am happy with my Mahlkonig Vario, I am always looking on eBay for that "bargain" as a back-up/alternative. The one highlighted by Rising Power looks a bit battered to me and the photo is round the wrong way so I found myself turning my laptop on its side. Not sure about that one ...... the search continues.


Hard to tell from the picture, but looks fine to me. Looks like one which has been used in a commercial environment. Generally all that will mean is you'll need to take a quick look inside and give it a proper clean, possibly new burrs.

If there is one thing I could ever be picky about with mazzers, it's the adjustment collar, it is rather stiff even with the adjustment rod.

The mazzer mini isn't anything like as quick as the super jolly though, or some of the bigger conicals like the K10. Unlike the mazzer though, if I have the doser in a certain position on the k10, you get all manners of rattling and I'm not much impressed with the plastic chute that comes out the burr chamber, unlike the solid metal ones in the mazzers. Still, it's a big conical which produces excellent results in the cup on the cheap, unless I ever see a robur on the cheap...

It's just a shame that the super jollies seem to be used in commercial environments with the dosers always full and the plastic tampers attached, but then that's how they were designed to be used.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

> It's just a shame that the super jollies seem to be used in commercial environments with the dosers always full and the plastic tampers attached, but then that's how they were designed to be used.


Not in my shop! Staff gt an ear ache from me if there is anything in the doser!



> and the plastic tampers attached


 When I worked as a trainer/enginer for a coffee company we would take the tampers off before selling the grinders. Such a pain in the ass those plastic things! Give you RSI too.

The collar is stiff do to way it holds it's grinding position. Rather than having the steps, the this micrometrical system works is 3 really though springs pushing the thop blade against the screwed in collar. It has to be stiff otherwise it would just scre right off! Lots of grease is the trick with this and it will flow much better!

Lee


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

LeeWardle said:


> Not in my shop! Staff gt an ear ache from me if there is anything in the doser! The collar is stiff do to way it holds it's grinding position. Rather than having the steps, the this micrometrical system works is 3 really though springs pushing the thop blade against the screwed in collar. It has to be stiff otherwise it would just scre right off! Lots of grease is the trick with this and it will flow much better!
> 
> Lee


With the k10, it has a little rubber stop which screws down to hold it in place, but it doesn't seem to slip anyways and is much easier to turn (well, up to a degree). Even with lots of grease on the collar I found it stiff to adjust the mazzer.

But one good thing it seems is you have to adjust it far less on the bigger conicals, so maybe an answer is the robur


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.I know ebay is a cheap path to the more serious commercial grinders but I'm not willing to buy anything electrical off there again as I've had my fingers burnt before buying electrical equipment that is on it's last legs so if there is little difference between the iberital and ascaso other than looks I'll go with the cheaper of the 2 I think.The iberital is £130 delivered whereas the ascaso is £170.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

cold war kid said:


> Thanks for the advice.I know ebay is a cheap path to the more serious commercial grinders but I'm not willing to buy anything electrical off there again as I've had my fingers burnt before buying electrical equipment that is on it's last legs so if there is little difference between the iberital and ascaso other than looks I'll go with the cheaper of the 2 I think.The iberital is £130 delivered whereas the ascaso is £170.


Bear one thing in mind, mazzers are built like tanks and frequently go on ebay with no issues whatsoever. I picked mine up off ebay for £99. Still, you could also check it out when collecting, but if you're unsure, the iberital is a good way to go.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I keep looking for a Mazzer but never seen one below £100. I will keep an eye out though.

The Iberital is good for the money - you have to pay £100-£150 more to get better new.

What is your Ascaso Steel like to work with?


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

It's pretty good.Not sure I would have paid £450 for one though.I paid £250 for an ex demo model from fairfax and I'm happy with it. The only problem is that it takes at least 15 seconds for the water to come out of the showerhead after pressing the button.I'm not sure if this is normal or if it's because it's been hammered in the shop.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Although I would add that I have no previous experience of any other machine so it could be the best or the worst in the world for all I know.

It makes drinks that I like the taste of so I suppose that is all that matters at the end of the end.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Bear one thing in mind, mazzers are built like tanks and frequently go on ebay with no issues whatsoever. I picked mine up off ebay for £99.


Every Mazzer I've watched/placed a bid on, has been in the £200/£250 price range. My search continues....


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Every Mazzer I've watched/placed a bid on, has been in the £200/£250 price range. My search continues....


That's about what I'd expect for a used super jolly, but for a mini I'd expect around half that. I might have been a bit lucky with mine though.


----------

